
Ask HN: Help me to find Hackernews alternative for Economics - dprophecyguy
Everybody who is on Hackernews knows already what hackernews is for.<p>For Science and Math, I found the community on Brilliant.org pretty enthusiastic and passionate. But as I am highly interested in Economics and Psychology I want a community where people are discussing Economics in daily life and also some community based on psychology and something. I am not completely sure of psychology what I am asking for. But if you guys can relate to what i am asking help me pointing to good resources.
======
dotmanish
Not necessarily a Hackernews alternative, but possibly Stackoverflow work-
alike: ResearchGate has multiple forums for Economics.

Behavioural Economics is here:
[https://www.researchgate.net/topic/Behavioural-
Economics](https://www.researchgate.net/topic/Behavioural-Economics)

There are more forums here:
[https://www.researchgate.net/topics](https://www.researchgate.net/topics)

------
tmoot
ejmr is the anon job board/shitposting for economists

heavier on the shitposting though.

